# Children In the Covenant- What Does This Mean?



## JOwen (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear list,

I just listened to this lecture by Rev. D. Silversides. I cant recommend it enough. From my blog (where the sermon is linked to the audio)...

In this lecture, Rev. David Silversides sets forth the historic Three Covenant view of the Reformed Faith. Much covenant confusion exists in our day because many theologians have dropped the Covenant of Redemption from their vocabulary. I would encourage each of you to listen carefully to the arguments set forth by Pastor Silversides and weigh his words in the balances of the Scriptures. Click the button on the left to listen now.

Brief Sermon Overview:

1. The distinction between the 'Covenant of Redemption' and the 'Covenant of Grace'. Terms explained and biblical basis.

2. Erroneous tendencies to merge the Covenant of Redemption and the Covenant of Grace by some within historic Calvinism.- Boston, Kuyper, Kersten, Hoeksema and Calvinistic Baptists. The view that only the elect are ever in the covenant. Effect of this view, as the identity of the elect infants unknowable. A look at Heb.8:7-12. Practical effects of 'presumptive regeneration', and 'presumptive unregeneration'.

3. The biblical view and its implications in practice. Covenant made effectual with the elect, but made conditionally with all the children of believers. Not Arminianism. Calvin on Gen.17:7. Practical ffects: - No presumptions; God's Word stands; assurance concerning covenant children dying in infancy; children to be treated according to their God-given status in the church, charitably (Eph.6:1-2) but without assumptions. The church on earth mixed in adult and child membership and preaching to reflect this fact. Paedo-communion
rejected and reason. Covenant family a unity.

Kind regards,

JL

[Edited on 6-27-2006 by JOwen]


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks good! Downloading it now.


----------



## bradofshaw (Jun 27, 2006)

Could someone kindly post the direct link to the audio site? My work internet blocks the blog. I'd like to hear this.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is the direct Sermon Audio page:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=122605124549


----------

